# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  بسرعه اي حملة اختار محتاره

## سكنت القلب

يزاكم الله خير

ابسالكم شو احسن حملة للحج و العمرة

الفرقان او المعتمر او السري

اي واحد افضل بس السري مب وارد عندي لان غالي شوي

نوروني يزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## ام-غزوووله

ما عندي فكرره اختي عن هالحملات 
اناا سايره على حملة المعارج وخدمتهم ممتازه في اي بي في الابراج
وربي ييسر لج ولنا 
ان شاء الله 

^^

----------


## ..ام احمد..

انا بسير بحملة بن سباع 
وقبل لا نحجز كنا ناوين انسير فالمعتمر بس ربج ما كتبلنا انسير وياهم 
اختي استخارة وتوكلنا مع بن سباع 
واللي خلانه قبل نختار المعتمر بيكون وياهم وسيم يوسف اللي يحطونه في نور دبي 
وربي يوفقج وايسر امورنا وان شاء الله نلتقي هناك

----------


## kshkshany

مي توو بروح ف حملة بن سباع ....

واهلنا اللي رايحين فيها يمدحونها =)

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

في نور دبي التقوا مع صاحب حمله المعتمر من كلامه ان الحمله زينه ماعليها قصور. 

الشيخ وسيم يوسف بيكون معاهم.

----------


## سكنت القلب

تقريبا حجزت انا الحين عالسري

شو رايم بهالحملة

----------


## @الحلا كله@

أنصحك بحملة الفجر روووووووووووعه

----------


## أم إيلاف

أنصحج بحملة الفرقان. لنه السكن بيكون في العزيزيه بنائه يديده أول ساكن. غرف فندقيه وفي منى خيم ملكيه قريئيئيئيئبه وااااايد الجمرات أنا سرت مكتبهم وراوني السي دي. الصراحه روعه

----------


## ( الغروب )

السلام عليكم اختي 

في حمله الغروب باب التسجيل مستمر في برامج الشامل و السريع في ابراج منى ... و نسعد بزيارتك على موقعنا http://www.alghoroob.com

----------


## الموهبه

يا أخوات عفوا على التأخير
بعد السؤال والبحث والنقل

----------


## m.a.Q

أنا ان شاء الله بروح في التنعيم بس ما عندي فكره عن الحملات الاثنيه 
ان شاء الله غيري إيفيدج

----------


## bsmti

اللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------

